

Show HN: Tweetype – Compete to quickly type tweets in this tongue-in-cheek game - smcbride
https://tweetype.com/

======
dstpierre
NIce, what JavaScript library you used to built this?

~~~
smcbride
Thanks! I used Knockout.js on the client-side. The server is pretty simple, so
it's just Express.

